# How often does a female piranha produce eggs?



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Do female piranhas produce eggs on a normal schedule or only when something triggers them to be ripe?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Ours average every 10 days. Sometimes they take a break, but they can be pretty consistent.


----------

